# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الاحد الاول من يناير للعام 2012

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ..


كل عام وانتم بالف خير .. ربنا يجعله عام سعة فى الرزق وصحة موفورة وسعادة دائمة وانجازات قارية واقليمية للزعيم المريخ ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أشرف الاصدارات 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الرمق الاخير .. نميرى شلبى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*همزة وصل (عبد الباقى شيخ ادريس )




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الزعيم 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*توقيع رياضى (معاوية الجاك)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فى السلك (بابكر سلك)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بهدوء (علم الدين هاشم)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رزاز الحروف (احمد محمد احمد)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فيض الخاطر (ياسر المنا)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الصدى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كبد الحقيقة (مزمل ابو القاسم)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*زفة الوان (يس على يس)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة السوبر 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من هنا وهناك (هيثم صديق)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رؤية (ابراهيم عبد الله)





*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ..


كل عام وانتم بالف خير .. ربنا يجعله عام سعة فى الرزق وصحة موفورة وسعادة دائمة وانجازات قارية واقليمية للزعيم المريخ ..




آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى (عمر الجندى)




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحف السياسية 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الانتباهة 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاهرام اليوم 







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة السودانى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 97 (11 من الأعضاء و 86 زائر)
mido77,محمد سيف الإسلام,محمد star,مجنون,الحوشابي,الشوق غلاب+,الطيب نهرو,خلف الله الهادى,mozamel1,sonstar,ودكمبال+
صباح الخير عليكم .. وكل سنة وانتم بالف خير .. سنة جديدة مليئة بالخيرات والصحة والعافية ..
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​و انت بخير و ربنا يحقق امانيك و يخضر دراعك
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل سنة و أنت طيب و الكل بخير . . . جعله الله عام السعادة و الأفراح المتتالية للصفوة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل سنة وأنت طيب ياميدو يارائع وجميع الاونلايناب . . . 
جعله الله تعالى عام سعادة و أفراح وبطولات وانتصارات لمريخ السعد والتميز واهله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مـــيدو يا حبيب اسعدك الله دنيا واخرة 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صباح الخير يا ميدو وتسلم على الجرعة الصباحية بس اهم حاجة ركز على مزمل وسلك وابوشيبة ولاتنسى حسن محجوب الماسورة لمن يكتب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور ميدو وجزاك الله خيرا
وكل سنة وانت طيب !!
*

----------


## مهودي

*اولآ وقبل التهنئه بذكري عيد الاستقلال المجيد لابد من تصحيح فهم غلط وهو تقديم اصحاب فكرة حكم السودان تحت التاج المصري وهو السيد علي الميرغني وحليفه السيد اسماعيل الأزهري على صاحب فكرة استقلال السودان الا وهو الامام عبدالرحمن المهدي طيب الله ثراه فهو الذي انفق ماله وفكره وجهده في سبيل نيل استقلال السودان وكان مولد حزب الأمة القومي بزعامة الإمام عبدالرحمن المهدي وهو الحزب الذي نبع من صلب هذا السودان وهو الذي نادى بإستقلال السودان من داخل وخارج البرلمان لذلك يجب تصحيح هذا الفهم الخاطئ في اذهان كثير من السودانيين وكان الحزب الإتحادي (تأمل الاتحاد مع مصر ) هو رائد الحركة الوطنية وجالب الاستقلال للسودان كفاية تزييف للتاريخ السودان الذي كتب ببطولات معروف من الذي سطرها ويجب ان نضع كل انسان في موضعه ويجب ان نعطي كل انسان حقه دون التحيز الى فئه معينة على الاخرى
ثانيآ نهنئ كل الشعب السوداني بذكري استقلال السودان ونترحم ونثني على كل فرد اوحزب شارك وساهم ودعم فكرة استقلال السودان حتى تحول الى واقع نعيشه ونسأل الله ان يرفع عن شعب السودان كل المحن والمشاكل التي لحقت به جراء الانظمة الشمولية ودولة الحزب الواحد وان نرى فجرالحرية والديمقراطية ودولة المواطنة هي اساس الحقوق والواجبات
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا رايع
                        	*

----------


## عماد صديق

*تعقيبا علي قلم رذاذ الحروف ...
مدرب الهلال الفرنسي من اللذين يؤمنون برد الصاع صاعين عندما يقابل مازيمبي لذلك وعد الهلال ببطولة أفريقيا ونسي أنه عندما ضرب الهلفوط بالخمسة كان يملك لعيبه مميزين مع مازيمبي وهو ما يفتقر اليه نادي بني زرقان 
*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا زعامة .. وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله لمريخ 2012 مـ ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

صحيفة الصدى 






حمدلله علي السلامة يا ثنايي الابداع
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*شكرا كتير ياميدو ياخطير
*

----------

